# Tell me more about Larion (SPOILERS)



## Truename (Feb 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me more about Larion? There's hints that he has a Trillith, or some sort of powers, in the Gate Pass module. I seem to remember RangerWickett mentioning that he shows up again later.

I'm doing some interesting stuff with Larion (as I mentioned in my DM Commentary thread) and I'd like to know what's coming up for him, if anyone can tell me.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 4, 2010)

Kathor has a trillith. So does Crystin. In the 3e version, at least, Larion never shows back up in the modules, because I honestly expected most parties would kill him.

Apparently I underestimate the diplomatic acumen of the average gamer. Perhaps my own group presents a skewed sample.


----------



## Daern (Feb 4, 2010)

Perhaps his Trillith would be Arrogance?


----------



## SteveC (Feb 5, 2010)

RangerWickett said:


> Kathor has a trillith. So does Crystin. In the 3e version, at least, Larion never shows back up in the modules, because I honestly expected most parties would kill him.
> 
> Apparently I underestimate the diplomatic acumen of the average gamer. Perhaps my own group presents a skewed sample.



Well I've run the game for two different groups and neither one wanted to kill him. The first group had an eladrin in it, as well as a changeling who was working for the Shalesti government, so they didn't want him killed.

The second group was actually intimidated by what would happen to them if they killed him. 

Both groups worked out a diplomatic solution to the problem, and ended up getting the eladrin government as (nominal) allies. Things became very interesting when they found out what was going on in module 2, and have yet to decide what to do with that information. The notion that someone they managed to ally with might really be a bad guy made them question everything that happened in the first adventure, which is keeping everyone paranoid. Ah, it's good to be the GM!

--Steve


----------



## Truename (Feb 5, 2010)

RangerWickett said:


> Kathor has a trillith. So does Crystin. In the 3e version, at least, Larion never shows back up in the modules, because I honestly expected most parties would kill him.




Thanks! That's exactly what I needed to know. Now I'm free to do whatever I want with him.


----------



## samursus (Feb 10, 2010)

After reading the encounter with Larion, I didn't expect my group to even catch him.  He can pretty much make it outside in one turn then start double moving up the wall.  Sure enough, they TRIED to call him back saying they just wanted to talk, but of course he wasn't interested.  Only then did they try and subdue him but too little too late.  They also thought he WAS Rivereye up until the real Rivereye showed up.


----------



## Truename (Feb 11, 2010)

samursus said:


> After reading the encounter with Larion, I didn't expect my group to even catch him.  He can pretty much make it outside in one turn then start double moving up the wall.  Sure enough, they TRIED to call him back saying they just wanted to talk, but of course he wasn't interested.  Only then did they try and subdue him but too little too late.  They also thought he WAS Rivereye up until the real Rivereye showed up.




My group has a druid that can run 30 squares in one turn when he action-points.  Plus I introduced a new character (an assassin) by having him attack Larion, which slowed him down. Then the Goliath Barbarian action-pointed up the wall after Larion, yanked him off the wall, and pinned him, with the swordmage following up with a daily that immobilized him, no save, minor sustain. And that was it for Larion.

I half expected him to get away, too, but my players are thorough. 

In other news, our new stunt system is working out great.


----------

